# Windshield too tight?



## dahartwick (May 9, 2006)

I have had three cracks each develop in my windshield instantly after a small chip near the edge of the windshield. I have never had a problem before and have no other chips. Has anyone else found that their window has gotten cracks right away from chips near the edge? I am wondering if it is common and that it may be from the windshield being installed too tight.


----------



## davec (Jan 10, 2006)

I had a stone hit just above the wiper blades and almost immediately the screen split right across. Its the problem with having the windscreen bonded as part of the structure of the car, each time it flexes the crack gets bigger!


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

how could a windshield be installed too tight?

all they do it put urathane around the window edge and put the windsheild over top
the they add there rubber trim around the windsheild

theres no tightening involved?
i think its just bad luck thats all

as for my windsheild ive had rocks hit it and nothing


----------



## Pianoman (Jul 14, 2005)

Your not alone, my 2005 developed a crack this last winter from a stone chip near the bottom center. I blamed it on the cold weather, but perhaps it was in too tight. My original windshield was vandalised 3 months after I took possession of the vehicle. At the time there was only one replacement windshield in all of Canada, it was located in Montreal.

Regards from an unhappy X-Trail owner!


----------



## dahartwick (May 9, 2006)

I thought a windshield was usually placed into the opening in the frame and then the urethane was applied to hold it in place and seal it. If the windshield is placed in and expands or is placed in before final production, is it not possible for the windshield to then be too large for the opening? It just seems odd that these chips are minute but are at the edge and cracked instantly. I can actually press on the windshield and stretch the crack.


----------



## terry lingle (Jan 7, 2006)

The windshield opening is one of the most carefully engineered structural parts on a car because problems are never ignored by customers. THe urethane bonding provides a flexible mount for the glass reducing stress transfer to the glass. 
The most likely cause lies with the glass itself The built in "brittleness " from composition or manufacturing errors. the placement and bonding of the safety core. It is impossible to truly test windshields at manufacture as the glass changes as it ages . 
If it is an after market replacement it is probably the least expensive windshield that the glass shop can buy. Quality is related to cost . 

I had windshields done on two cars three months ago both already have rock pits and one (on my Nissan) has a crack from the pit. It is not the glass peoples fault that I got hit but it is annoying. Terry


----------



## XtrailRookie (May 17, 2005)

The fact of the matter is that any time you get a chip in the windshield, it can develop into a crack and spread. It doesn't matter whether the chip is near the edge or in the middle of the windshield.
If you see a chip in your windshield, the best thing you can do is get to a windshield repair shop. They can fill in the crack so that it does not spread any further. The only exception to this is a crack that is directly in the line of the drivers sight. Technically, they are not supposed to repair these as they say it could become a distraction to the driver. However, a little wheeling and dealing can usually overcome this technicality.
The reason why you want these chips fixed is that they can develop into cracks at any time. They can literally sit there for years as a chip, but can then turn into a crack, especially if there is a large fluctuation in temperature over a short period of time.

Rookie


----------



## equinox_76 (Jan 20, 2005)

I got one 2 months out of the dealer, started near the outer edge of the windshield on the passenger side and it developped into a nasty crack the very next morning. I also got another star right in the middle of the windshield and it's been there for months and didn't expand....

haven't replaced it yet as it's hard to find, seems like no one has the X-Trail in their database....


----------



## dahartwick (May 9, 2006)

XtrailRookie said:


> The fact of the matter is that any time you get a chip in the windshield, it can develop into a crack and spread. It doesn't matter whether the chip is near the edge or in the middle of the windshield.
> If you see a chip in your windshield, the best thing you can do is get to a windshield repair shop. They can fill in the crack so that it does not spread any further. The only exception to this is a crack that is directly in the line of the drivers sight. Technically, they are not supposed to repair these as they say it could become a distraction to the driver. However, a little wheeling and dealing can usually overcome this technicality.
> The reason why you want these chips fixed is that they can develop into cracks at any time. They can literally sit there for years as a chip, but can then turn into a crack, especially if there is a large fluctuation in temperature over a short period of time.
> 
> Rookie


No time for that, the cracks were instant, within minutes of the rock chip at the edge. My thought was that if other XTrail owners have had problems, then it is a manufacturing defect, but if no one has, I guess it is my bad luck. Just seems odd that I have not had a cracked windshield in a dozen cars over 25 years but have 3 in a month on my Nissan.


----------



## dahartwick (May 9, 2006)

equinox_76 said:


> I got one 2 months out of the dealer, started near the outer edge of the windshield on the passenger side and it developped into a nasty crack the very next morning. I also got another star right in the middle of the windshield and it's been there for months and didn't expand....
> 
> haven't replaced it yet as it's hard to find, seems like no one has the X-Trail in their database....


I hear ya. Only place that can do an oil change appears to be the dealership as Mr. Lube, Jiffy Lube and Private garages do not have a listing for the filter. Headlight replacements, same problem, bug deflector same problem. 

Filled out my questionairre from Nissan as well as a phone survey stating my displeasure with some features (ie cup holders too small for North American beverages) but as well with service from Dealer (was not told first 4 oil changes included when I bought extended warranty and have paid for them). No response from Nissan. Like the XTrail but Nissan needs to work on Customer Service and part availability.


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

I have been getting oil changes at my local Irving station since my warranty ran out.
So, local garages know what filter to use. You can also buy them at Canadian Tire if you look in their reference book. It is the same engine as the Spec-V and Altima so the engine filters are not that rare.


----------

